# Cat sleepy after jabs. Is this normal?



## Yukiko

My 4 month old had her second lot of jabs today. She was fine when she came home but is now very sleepy and clingy. Also she didn't eat her dinner. Can someone tell me if this normal or should I be worried?


----------



## Abooksigun

Sounds pretty normal They can become sleepy after their jabs. Just keep an eye on kitty & if no improvement then inform your vet but sounds to me like normal behaviour after vaccinations. Hope this helps


----------



## LousKoonz

Remember the vaccinations contain dead or live amounts of the virus theyre supposed to protect against, so some will feel under the weather for a few days hun xx

unless its radically different behaviour i'd guess the sleepyness will wear off tomorrow and appetite should come back xx

if not and you're still worried, i'd ask your vet hunny xx


----------



## Guest

I agree - they can come out in all kinds of symptoms! If your kitty hasn't picked up in the next day or so, get them over to the vet just in case

Lou
X


----------



## Yukiko

Thanks so much. That makes me feel a bit better. She just wants to be cuddled and complained very loudly when I had to move her to her bed. Hope she's feeling better tomorrow. She's still interested in what's going on in the house but not enough to actually move. I think that we should have been warned she might be like this though. :mad5: I feel guilty now for telling her off earlier for clothes sucking.


----------



## LousKoonz

did she have everything including the leukaemia?? xx


----------



## Yukiko

Yes, enteritis, chlamydiosis, herpesvirus/calcivirus and leukaemia. We got her from Cats Protection and took her back for the second set as they advised.


----------



## LousKoonz

thats why then hun - alltogether it will take it out of her xx

my eldest is a cats protection and i had the same thing - after a couple of days he was much better xx


----------



## Yukiko

Thanks for the reassurance. Poor furby. The house isn't the same without her running around and pouncing on everything. It's very quiet - I never realized before how much noise she creates. xx


----------



## Yukiko

Oh she just jumped up when my OH went to the drawer where we keep her favourite toy. Bless! She looks all bleary eyed as if she has a hangover.


----------



## BoatyCat

my kitten did the same thing when i took her for the first vaccination few weeks ago, i was worried too! she just slept nearly all the way through for 24 hrs or so, getting up to play for literally 5 mins every now and then, and didn't eat either, but by the day after she was back as playful as before! she's getting the 2nd one today, hopefully it wont be as bad.. i was feeling so sorry for her!
lots of cuddle to your baby, im sure she'll be fine soon!


----------



## missy

I think the vets should have mentioned that she would be sleepy afterwards because mine did. 

X


----------



## Yukiko

missy said:


> I think the vets should have mentioned that she would be sleepy afterwards because mine did.
> 
> X


It was Cats Protection and no, they never said anything. She slept all night in her basket and still didn't eat this morning. She also weed just outside the entrance to her litter tray as if she couldn't get the energy to step into it. I felt awful leaving her to come to work. I'm going home early though and hoping she's slept it off and feeling a bit better.


----------



## BoatyCat

i know exactly how you feel, and I'm dreading taking my fur baby to the vet to have it done in a few hours! :thumbdown: mine had it done in the afternoon, and until the evening after she looked really poorly, and like yours she would "cry" if i tried to move her, didn't eat anything. Then all of a sudden, after lots of sleeping, she just got up and started playing again, and the morning after she was full of life as usual. 
in the end that's the effect that a vaccination has on a human baby too, it does make them a bit poorly. At the time I read somewhere that if it lasts for more than 48hrs then you should refer to the vet, but any less than that is pretty normal.


----------



## LousKoonz

Yukiko said:


> It was Cats Protection and no, they never said anything. She slept all night in her basket and still didn't eat this morning. She also weed just outside the entrance to her litter tray as if she couldn't get the energy to step into it. I felt awful leaving her to come to work. I'm going home early though and hoping she's slept it off and feeling a bit better.


If she'd weed outside her litter tray maybe it's taken a bit of a toll on her hunny xx maybe a quick call to your vets just in case they'd like to see her to check her  xx

saying that hopefully she's nice and lively when you get home  the nice thing is vacc's are once a year and not so bad once theyre older and used to it xx


----------



## rachael

How many shots did she get? I wouldn't be able to help but be nervous if this was my cat, for my last cat died from getting to many shots at once..

We noticed she was acting weak for the next day or two and she jumped up on the sofa and missed and fell down.. which never happens. My mom promised me we would take her to the vet the next day after her work... But she died 7am the next morning. :/

I don't want anything bad to happen to your kitten so keep a really close watch on her and if there are any signs of it worsening take her to the vet.


----------



## Yukiko

Thanks for your replies. She seems a lot perkier this evening. Still sleepier than usual but she seems more relaxed. She played for a few minutes and is talking to us (lol!) rather than crying. What has really reassured me that she is on the mend is she has almost finished a whole pouch of food.  I'm not worried about her now. I think she'll be better by morning. The stress of being a fur-baby parent!


----------



## Guest

Glad to hear she seems better. It is such a worry owning cats - I am permanently on alert!

Lou
X


----------



## MADCAT

Glad to hear she is feeling better, its horrible when you see they are not there usual selves.xx


----------



## Abooksigun

Brilliant news!  So glad she is feeling better


----------



## Yukiko

She completely back to normal this morning. Running around and attacking everything in sight! hmy:


----------



## lymorelynn

So glad -have fun!!!


----------



## Guest

That's great news - glad it wasn't anything to worry about after all xx


----------



## oscarthecat

Oscar (9) was sleepy after his booster jab the other day. He seemed fine in himself and ate, just extra sleepy; no playing, going out or chatting. He's back to his usual vocal busy-body self now


----------



## LousKoonz

Yukiko said:


> She completely back to normal this morning. Running around and attacking everything in sight! hmy:


Aw thats great hun  xx


----------

